# Klassen werden nicht für Import erkannt eclipse EE



## ichfragemich (1. Feb 2009)

Ich versuche mich gerade an einem einfachen beispiel mit tomcat und eclipse ee...

Normalerweise werden bestimmte klassen von eclipse zum import erkannt. bei mir funktioniert das irgendwie nicht.

Die Klassen TagSupport und JspWriter erkennt mein eclipse nicht. 

Ich habe zum test mal Date d = new Date(); probiert. Das hat er erkannt und importmöglichkeine angeboten.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## SirGecco (1. Feb 2009)

über Build Path bekanntmachen:

http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/excerpt/eclipse_chapter2/index.html?page=3

Klassen sind von: Enterprise Edition


----------



## byte (2. Feb 2009)

Hast du auch ein Dynamic Web Project angelegt und kein normales Java-Projekt? Zusätzlich musst Du eine Server Runtime dem Projekt zuordnen (z.B. Tomcat). Dann bindet er die Web App Libraries automatisch ein. 
Den Build Path muss man dabei nicht manuell anpassen.


----------

